# Random shrimp pictures again



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

My line in the making,









CBS with white legs too,









Berried CBS mom, it gave me 35 babies last clutch, and all still alive,









Golden can be cute too,









Group shot, most of them are waiting for their own tanks to be ready. The A/S grades are all mischling, TBs/CWS were bought, everything else (the SS/SSS/golden) were bred from my shrimps.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

nice shrimps and picts Randy. Nice lines.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

those are so cool looking


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

your shrimps are looking good. btw I think your snowball is lost?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> your shrimps are looking good. btw I think your snowball is lost?


Snowball? in that picture? That's a Crystal White Shrimp, and it's saddled  Will put it in the breeding box with a male CWS and see what happens ;-) That tank has PH 5.5, I doubt snowball will like it.

Not many people in this forum have CWS as far as I am aware, and I lost am arm and a leg to buy them


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

well, they look like igors snowballs


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> well, they look like igors snowballs


Yes, on pictures they do, but in person, CWS have a hue of blue and have white marking on the back. Sorry for iphone pic, but hope it shows a bit of difference. And they are Caridina, not Neocaridina.










The babies of CWS x CBS


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Randy, looking good, any more berried CWBs? I keep seeing molts in my tank but haven't found anyone berried, unless they are hiding 

Its interesting to note those 5 bands across the tail on the hybrid...my BB x Mischling cross has the same 5 bands on the tail, unlike the striping of the Tibees and TT x Red Tiger crosses.

Im wondering if those 5 bands are a genetic marker for bee shrimps, cause its funny that only the bee shrimp crosses have those particular 5 bands on the tail.

Any theories on that?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> Randy, looking good, any more berried CWBs? I keep seeing molts in my tank but haven't found anyone berried, unless they are hiding
> 
> Its interesting to note those 5 bands across the tail on the hybrid...my BB x Mischling cross has the same 5 bands on the tail, unlike the striping of the Tibees and TT x Red Tiger crosses.
> 
> ...


Anna, I don't know, but I observed the same thing, when bee shrimps have no colour, either due to hybrid or other means, some white bands show up. It's obvious on CWS for example.

I don't have a berried CWS yet, only one is saddled. I plan to move it to a breeder box with a male CWS and see what happens. And I owe you three if I get them to breed, I still remember that ;-)


----------

